# Those with jet black dogs... white hairs?



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I've noticed my female, where ever she gets a cut, the hairs seem to come back in white. Anyone else notice this? Like hair growing through scar tissue loses its pigment or something.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, my black male has never had any white or bleeding on him anywhere, ever, but if he gets a bad enough cut, a few white hairs crop up right there. I've had a few people think it's aging on his cheeks but they're from punctures. Little puppy needle teeth, mostly, because they love to hand on his neck and face. They aren't noticeable unless you're looking for them. My one black horse is the same way- cuts grow back with a few white hairs.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

vom Eisenherz said:


> Yes, my black male has never had any white or bleeding on him anywhere, ever, but if he gets a bad enough cut, a few white hairs crop up right there. I've had a few people think it's aging on his cheeks but they're from punctures. Little puppy needle teeth, mostly, because they love to hand on his neck and face. They aren't noticeable unless you're looking for them. My one black horse is the same way- cuts grow back with a few white hairs.


Interesting. My sables don't do that. I noticed it when my two bitches got into it and my black female now has about 20 white spots on her leg were it got chewed on.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't speak for dogs, but this is normal for horses, so I'd assume a similar regrowth to be expected for dogs.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

3 of mine with black faces.... All have white hairs from roughhousing and playing too hard. I hate it, but what can you do? (unless you bust out the waterproof mascara for coverage )


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

gagsd said:


> 3 of mine with black faces.... All have white hairs from roughhousing and playing too hard. I hate it, but what can you do? (unless you bust out the waterproof mascara for coverage )


Just for men? (Italian or asian men)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

normal - even on sables....my dark sables have (and have had) little white dots from wounds on their muzzles (dog fight between 2 bitches) - and yes, common in horses for sure....I seem to remember using nolvasan antibiotic ointment which was supposed to minimize this effect on horses...

Lee


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

vom Eisenherz said:


> Yes, my black male has never had any white or bleeding on him anywhere, ever, but if he gets a bad enough cut, a few white hairs crop up right there. I've had a few people think it's aging on his cheeks but they're from punctures. Little puppy needle teeth, mostly, because they love to hand on his neck and face. They aren't noticeable unless you're looking for them. My one black horse is the same way- cuts grow back with a few white hairs.


HANG- they love to HANG on his neck and face. Not hand. LOL


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

None of mine have ever had white hairs grow in at an injury.

Diva cut her leg BAD. Severed an artery, resulting in an emergency trip to the vet to have it surgically repaired. Even in that case, no white hairs grew in.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

hunterisgreat said:


> Just for men? (Italian or asian men)


Just plain women's mascara..... Tip from AKC handler who thought I should properly groom my dog.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Would it also depends a bit on genetics? Enzo’s father, who was a pure black GSD, did not grey until much later in life. Enzo, a true black sable, just started graying the other year and he will be 10 in May. I have seen dark to black dogs grey on the muzzle prior to 5 and it apprears in their progeny at a young age as well.

I have not seen white hairs grow back at site of injury. What does your vet say?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Smithie86 said:


> Would it also depends a bit on genetics? Enzo’s father, who was a pure black GSD, did not grey until much later in life. Enzo, a true black sable, just started graying the other year and he will be 10 in May. I have seen dark to black dogs grey on the muzzle prior to 5 and it apprears in their progeny at a young age as well.
> 
> I have not seen white hairs grow back at site of injury. What does your vet say?


We aren't talking grey hairs. Pure snow white. Just one or two, always at the site of scar tissue


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I had noticed that. On this picture my dog is about year old. The white spot is 3 white hairs he had forever. He still does, and these hairs are the only colored hairs on him. I suspect they are on the site of a cat scratch. He had other scratches, though, but no more white hairs. Weird.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Coal's white hairs on his head (not the muzzle/lips) are scars. I think the bicolors (blacks) get them much more commonly (it takes less injury) than the sables.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

My boy has fallen and scrapped his chin and gotten bit under his eye. Both spots he has white hairs growing.


----------

